# Private Indoor underground Pistol Range



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

I built a celler under my garage when I built my home and I installed a 4X20ft corregated pipe to use as an escape pipe in case something happened and my house collapsed.
I am a disabled vet and my injuries do not allow me to EVER use this pipe, so I was going to cement it up.
Then I got the idea of making it an indoor pistol range.

I live on 5 acers way out in the boonies.

I thought of using 3/4 iron plate angled 45 degrees for a back stop. In front of the iron I would use a couple of 3/4 plywood boards.
I thought of 4 inches of sand on top, of another 3/4 plywood board.
In front of the backstop, I thought I woud have a row of boards angled sideways the entire length to collect any rocochets.

The pulley system to place targets is of no concern. I am very much concerned about safety. I live 40 miles from the nearest range, so this private range would work well for me if it is a viable project.
Any help. criticism or advice is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have 5 achers way out in the boonies, why not just setup some targets outside? What kind of ventalation do you have in your "bunker"


----------



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

The celler is a three room celler. I have aan air handler that circulates the air from the celler and garage to the outside.
5 acers seems like a lot but my nearest neighbor is 200 yards away to the East. I just do not want stray rounds going anywhere. Kids are hunting with pellet guns in the woods and I never know when they stray on my property, which is all of the time. I just don't want to tempt fate. Down here a fellow shot a kid in the neck with a 22 while target shooting and killed him. I live on 2500 acers with 100 homes scattered about. Way too close for me. 
Really worried about my design. If any rounds could ricochet at an angle and come back and hit me.


----------

